# When dreams (or at least hopes) come true



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I never imagined I'd get the opportunity, but I've long hoped I might get a chance to play the Mozart Sonata in D for two pianos (K448) some day. Last week my teacher suggested we look at playing duets, suitably socially distanced of course, so I asked if she'd consider K448 and, after she gulped a little, she agreed. 

Anyone else ever finally get the chance to have a crack at something they'd always wanted to play, solo or otherwise?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

You betcha! My bucket list of musical wants is, or was, well underway and the remaining items getting smaller.

1. Play all the Beethoven symphonies (bassoon 1 or contra). Only 1 and 2 left to go.
2. Play Tchaikovsky symphonies 4-6. Done. 
3. Play the two Kalinnikov symphonies. Done.
4. Play the Brahms symphonies. Done.
5. Play in a professional opera. Done. (Tosca)
6. Play in a professional ballet. Done. (Nutcracker)
7. Conduct a major romantic symphony. Done a lot.
8. Conduct an opera. Done.
9. Conduct a ballet. Done.

10. Play a concerto. This is the one that terrifies me, frankly, and haven't gotten up the nerves. Funny, I'll conduct an hour long symphony or two hour ballet without a score without a problem. But being the soloist just isn't something I'm geared for, but I know I need to do it. I've actually been looking at an concerto for contrabassoon and strings - who knows.


----------

